# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Tzo cafe 1 - Đặng Văn Ngữ - Hà Nội

## hangnt

> *Tzo cafe 1*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: 107 ngõ 4C Đặng Văn Ngữ - Quận Đống Đa (ngay sát trường PTTH Kim Liên)
> 
> Giá cả: 15k-30k khá mềm_
> 
> >> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Tzo cafe 1*



Nằm đối diện trường PTTH Kim Liên, ngôi trường có tỉ lệ nam thanh nữ tú trai tài gái sắc cao nhất khu vực Trung Tự là khu vực đông đảo các trường mẫu giáo và tiểu học khác, Tzô chọn phong cách trẻ trung mà đứng đắn, sâu lắng mà vui vẻ, mát mẻ mà ấm cúng, phóng túng mà lịch thiệp.

Với hai gam màu nền tảng là Trắng và Vàng, Tzô được phối hợp một cách hài hoà, khoa học tạo cảm giác khang trang, thoáng đãng khiến bạn luôn cảm thấy thư thái và nhẹ nhàng.

Bước vào cửa, cảm xúc đầu tiên của bạn là... bị hụt chân, bởi lẽ bạn được bước lên một tấm kính trong suốt, bên dưới là những viên sỏi trắng tinh. Có lẽ nhiều người ngỡ rằng tấm kính sẽ sụp dưới chân họ. Tuy nhiên, đó là điều không thể bởi ngay hôm khai trương, với tổng cộng gần một tạ rưỡi thịt, 2 cô em hàng xóm bé nhỏ xinh xinh đã nhảy tưng tưng vui đùa trên tấm kính mà vẫn không hề hấn gì.

Cảm xúc tiếp theo đến với bạn là sự gần gũi và thân thiện. Trên mảng tường lớn gần cửa ra vào là hình của tất cả khách hàng đã từng bước vào quán. Tzô chụp ảnh mọi người rồi đem đi in trộm tại nơi làm việc, sau đó mang về dán lên mảng tường này. Đây chính là lời tri ân của Tzô gửi tới bạn vì sự ủng hộ đã dành cho Tzô, bất kể bạn là ai, già trẻ, gái trai, nam phụ, lão ấu, kẻ sứt môi, người lồi rốn...

Rồi nữa, bạn sẽ nhận thấy sự ấm cúng trong mùa đông lạnh giá, hơi mát mẻ giữa mùa hè cháy bỏng, mùi hương phảng phất của tinh dầu Forest, mùi thơm của các loại trà và hoa quả. Tất cả sẽ dẫn dắt bạn bước qua mọi cung bậc của cảm xúc.

Đồ uống chủ đạo của Tzô là Trà Jackson. Đây là một loại trà của Đan Mạch với 24 vị khác nhau, mỗi vị có một công thức pha chế cực kì công phu và một mùi hương vô cùng đặc biệt. Nếu như Tri Kỷ là sự pha trộn của Trà đen, trà xanh, trái việt quất, quả trần bì, miếng táo nhỏ, hoa hồng, cánh hoa bất tử, hoa nghệ đỏ, hoa ngũ cốc và cánh hoa trường sinh thì Thảo Quả Đỏ lại được kết hợp bởi Trà đen, trà xanh, hoa phong lan xanh, cánh hoa hồng, dâu tây được ướp cùng tinh dầu thơm xoài và Caramel Anh. Một cốc trà nóng trong mùa đông hay một ly trà mát giữa mùa hè, tại một không gian yên tĩnh và sâu lắng, dưới tiếng nhạc du dương sẽ giúp bạn quên đi sự ưu phiền và mệt mỏi (chỉ xin đừng quên hoá đơn thanh toán trước mặt)


Ngoài ra, Tzô còn có một thực đơn đồ uống lạ mắt, đa dạng và phong phú, với giá dao động từ 10k – 22k, phù hợp đại đa số khách hàng là học sinh, sinh viên (nhưng quả thực lại làm cho Tzô méo mặt  :Frown:  Đặc biệt, T-drink, món đặc trưng của Tzô, là sự hoà quyện giữa Bột Chocolate Bỉ, kem tươi và quả thanh long. Vị mát của quả, vị thơm và đắng của Chocolate, vị ngọt và ngậy của kem tươi sẽ khiến bạn cảm thấy thực sự thích thú.

Một tách Cappuccino, một cốc trà hay một ly sinh tố, một chiếc gối ôm ấm áp, một chiếc đệm ngồi êm ái, văng vẳng tiếng nhạc trầm bổng, lướt internet không dây... đó là sự nỗ lực của Tzô nhằm mang lại cho bất cứ ai bước chân vào Tzô cảm giác thoải mái và thư thái nhất.


















Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

----------


## tamtre

chủ quán chắc có gu thẩm mỹ rất cao nên mới trang trí đc đẹp như vậy

----------


## Alyaj

quán này đẹp thế hình như có lần đi qua nhưng ko nghĩ là quán cafe  :cuoi1: 
ko bik đồ uống ở đấy ngon ko bữa nào đi thử  :hehe:

----------

